# Ignore Threads



## Zhizara (Dec 10, 2010)

How can I ignore a thread?  For instance, I'm not interested in the  discussions about knives.  However, unless I read them, they keep coming  up on my new posts.  Is there a way to mark these kinds of posts so  they won't come up all the time?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2010)

I just ignore them.  I slide right past and go to the next thread.  When I've seen all I want to see, I click on Mark As Read so they don't pop up again until a new post is added.


----------



## Alix (Dec 10, 2010)

You can mark everything as read if you like. Pull down the Quick Links menu and there is a Mark Forums Read option. So when you've read all you want to at that moment, just pull that down and it will mark everything else as read. 

Your other option is to go to that particular forum and Mark the Forum as read.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 10, 2010)

Under thread tools near the top is an Ignore Thread option.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 10, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> Under thread tools near the top is an Ignore Thread option.



Thanks.  That's what I was looking for.


----------

